# dual Remote control



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm wondering if there is an easier way to use my remote control for the coverter box and the Tv.
When I bought my new tv ( Samsung ) I programed the Samsung code into my comcast converter box remote control so that I could use one control.
The converter is located under the TV on a lower shelf with my S/S system receiver(( But )) the problem is when I aim the remote at the converter it might turn off only one unit and not the other or visa / versa sometimes both. So i'm defeating my purpuse of one controler I have to go up to the unit and stick the remote in it's nose and click it off.

I tried pluging the tv into the aux power outlet in back of the converter box but nothing doing here. I'm about eight nine from both units
Has anyone else had this same problem and solved it?
Deck Hand :jester:


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

There is no point in turning off a cable box,as all it does is cut the AV outputs. You do not save any power at all.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*remote control*

Hi Greg.
I'm not trying to save power !
I just want one controler to turn off the Tv and the converter at one push of a button. This happens ok once in a while, if I hit the exact frame of space. when I point the remote at both units at the same time. 
I guess the other only way is to use a power strip bar.
Of course the tv remote won't control the converter box this is the main remote control. using a strip bar will cancel the updated information on the converter box so the strip bar idea is usless.

Deck hand :whistling2:


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I had a similar problem. Just couldn't turn on or off everything I wanted to do.
Samsung LCD TV
Yamaha RX-V663
Cable box (SA 4250HD)
Older DVD/VCR player

So, I bought a Harmony One universal remote and all of the other remotes have had their batteries stripped and stored in a drawer for emergencies. 

Harmony has a huge database of codes for just about all of your equipment. Install the software, plug in your new remote and the setup program will guide you through the setup by asking questions like model number, make, whatissit, etc.

Then you create "Activities" such as "Watch TV" or "Play a movie" or "Listen to the radio", etc.
I was able to program the hard buttons (1-9) on the remote to my first few preset radio stations when I have it in "Listen to the radio" activity.

Once programming is complete, you simply press the activity on the LCD screen and the remote will start up the equipment needed for the activity.

So far, I'm really pleased with the remote.
Good luck.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

Why do want to turn off the cable box? There is no advantaqge to doing this. As far as using 1 remote to control power, the problem with using a remote like a Harmony is that it realy does not know the status of the equipment. If someone blocks the IR during the macro command, you will be out of sync, and the remote cannot fix this. We do more sophisticated remotes to be able to know either the state of the gear, or we use equipment that has what is known as discrete codes. Instead of only a power code that just switches between on and off, the gear has a seperate on code and an off code. Most cable boxes do not have this capability as the software required for it is not specked by the cable companies.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Remote Controls*

I guess I can do this this way
Next to my TV chair will sit the Samsung TV remote this I will use 
just turn on the TV . After this move, I will use my cable box Remote only!
When i'm done for the night, just turn off the TV only.
I know I can let the cable box stay on all night .
Deck hand :thumbup:


----------

